# "Portals" Mockup --Avengers Endgame--



## JashandeepReehal (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey Everyone! I wanted to share my Mockup of PORTALS From Marvel's Avengers Endgame, composed by Alan Silvestri. I had been working on this for a long time. Would love some feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## Akora (Aug 8, 2021)

I think this is one of the best mockups I have heard of this track so far, insane job! Did you follow sheet music or you did it by ear?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Aug 8, 2021)

Akora said:


> I think this is one of the best mockups I have heard of this track so far, insane job!


You think so? Thank you, Man! It means a lot. I appreciate it.


Akora said:


> Did you follow sheet music or you did it by ear?


By ear. Was looking for sheet. But couldn't find it. So strated doing it by ear. Spent almost 3 months on this arrangement. 😅


----------



## Akora (Aug 8, 2021)

JashandeepReehal said:


> You think so? Thank you, Man! It means a lot. I appreciate it.
> 
> By ear. Was looking for sheet. But couldn't find it. So strated doing it by ear. Spent almost 3 months on this arrangement. 😅


That's crazy, can understand the 3 month work time! I once tried doing this mockup myself, also by ear, but had to give it up after the 1 minute mark or so, so I can imagine what you have gone through


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Aug 8, 2021)

Akora said:


> That's crazy, can understand the 3 month work time! I once tried doing this mockup myself, also by ear, but had to give it up after the 1 minute mark or so, so I can imagine what you have gone through


I actually had given up on this after doi5 the first minute. Then shit got crazy. I left it away and started doing other stuff. Like the TIME Mockup you can find on my channel and also made a little fun music video of a cover of girls like you with a couple of friends(also on my channel). Then i just thought i should revisit the Portals thing. Then spent all the time there. Everywhere i went i had portals playing in my earphones. All the time. Listening again and again and again. It was crazy 😂😂


----------



## duringtheafter (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow! Libraries used?


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 8, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Aug 8, 2021)

duringtheafter said:


> Wow! Libraries used?


The Orchestra Complete 2,

Project Sam The Free Orchestra ( just the choir patch, percussion patch and horns patch)

Lots of tweaking on these. Lots!


----------



## davidson (Aug 8, 2021)

JashandeepReehal said:


> The Orchestra Complete 2,
> 
> Project Sam The Free Orchestra ( just the choir patch, percussion patch and horns patch)
> 
> Lots of tweaking on these. Lots!


Impressive job!


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Aug 8, 2021)

davidson said:


> Impressive job!


Thank you. I appreciate it 🙂🙂


----------



## ip20 (Jan 15, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> The Orchestra Complete 2,
> 
> Project Sam The Free Orchestra ( just the choir patch, percussion patch and horns patch)
> 
> Lots of tweaking on these. Lots!



Wow. One of the best I’ve heard using this library. 

Top notch work.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 15, 2022)

I passed on the Orch Complete 2 because what I had heard in various examples didn't pass muster, so I thought. 

You just made a Monkey out of me! Absolutely Impressive!


----------



## tritonely (Jan 15, 2022)

Only thing I would suggest is that the percussion is a little bit too loud and too upfront in comparison to strings/brass/woods. Other than that: *Wow! *Indeed impressive you got this big orchestral sound out of those libraries! Although you just convinced me to upgrade to TOC2 (from TOE), this is a great example that it depends on what you are doing with the tools you have instead of purchasing the most expensive and praised libraries.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 15, 2022)

ip20 said:


> Wow. One of the best I’ve heard using this library.
> 
> Top notch work.


Thank you so much!!!!! Glad you liked it


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 15, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> I passed on the Orch Complete 2 because what I had heard in various examples didn't pass muster, so I thought.
> 
> You just made a Monkey out of me! Absolutely Impressive!


I too didn't think it was capable enough of a lot. But i guess I was wrong. You can get a lot out of it. Truly a wonderful library. Just needs a bit of work on the sound sometimes


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 15, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Only thing I would suggest is that the percussion is a little bit too loud and too upfront in comparison to strings/brass/woods. Other than that: *Wow! *Indeed impressive you got this big orchestral sound out of those libraries! Although you just convinced me to upgrade to TOC2 (from TOE), this is a great example that it depends on what you are doing with the tools you have instead of purchasing the most expensive and praised libraries.


Thank you. Yes. I think the percussion is a bit too loud in comparison. 
I honestly don't regret upgrading. It was a great decision. There is like a huge huge difference between both. You definitely should upgrade. Will change the way you look at this library.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Jan 18, 2022)

Exceptional Brass, especially! Well done.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 18, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> Exceptional Brass, especially! Well done.


Thanks you. Glad you like it


----------



## mussnig (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow - really great work and was even more amazed when I saw which libraries were used!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

Awesome! Subscribed. Btw; your 'Time' remake is one of the best ones out there right now.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Wow - really great work and was even more amazed when I saw which libraries were used!


Thank you. It was so fun to work with that Library. Had a great time


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Awesome! Subscribed. Btw; your 'Time' remake is one of the best ones out there right now.


Thank you. That one was a real time consumer. Really Proud of it.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Thank you. That one was a real time consumer. Really Proud of it.


Yeah, from what I can tell your mix is close to perfect as well, so I'd say time well spent.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Yeah, from what I can tell your mix is close to perfect as well, so I'd say time well spent.


Yes. I'm glad I got to give a good tribute to one of my favourite cues ever.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Yes. I'm glad I got to give a good tribute to one of my favourite cues ever.


What's the reverb (combination) on that btw?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> What's the reverb (combination) on that btw?


There was mostly cinematic rooms there. I can't remember what preset. First EQd all the instruments (most) and then cinematic rooms. And I think I did use some of the stock Studio One reverbs too at a couple tracks


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Yeah, from what I can tell your mix is close to perfect as well, so I'd say time well spent.


I'm actually working on a new Kinda an inception suite. A much much better version of my time arrangement and Dream is collapsing and Mombasa. So look out for that one. Still a lot of work to do


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> I'm actually working on a new Kinda an inception suite. A much much better version of my time arrangement and Dream is collapsing and Mombasa. So look out for that one. Still a lot of work to do


Sounds great, I'm working on an Inception suite myself too, but I got major IT issues at the moment. Looking forward to hearing your versions!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> There was mostly cinematic rooms there. I can't remember what preset. First EQd all the instruments (most) and then cinematic rooms. And I think I did use some of the stock Studio One reverbs too at a couple tracks


Nice.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Sounds great, I'm working on an Inception suite myself too, but I got major IT issues at the moment. Looking forward to hearing your versions!


Oh. I see. I'm sure you'll get it all sorted soon. Excited to see what you do with it too. Good luck


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Awesome! Subscribed. Btw; your 'Time' remake is one of the best ones out there right now.



Okay, I just listened to @JashandeepReehal's version of Time on my headphones and I'm not trying to be an ass here, but I know this particular soundtrack more often than my wife nags about me not turning on the dishwasher and so I wasn't wrong when I thought this sounds _incredibly _close to the original. So much so that I decided to compare the two;

At the top is the original reference track (converted FLAC), bottom's JasandeepReehal' (converted MP3 320)-






Switched back and forth. NO difference. _Maybe _a tiny difference in EQ, _maybe_, but that's about it.

Feel free to check for yourself in case anybody's interested

*Original *



*JasandeepReehal*




Not saying you don't know how to do a really good mock-up. I'm saying at this point, on this specific track I'm becoming a bit skeptical, buddy. From where I stand at the moment this looks like someone grabbed a MIDI file from the web and stitched the OST underneath. But I'm hoping I'm wrong, because if I am then my original reaction still stands. And you'll have my apologies.

If I'm right though, well....


----------



## gst98 (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Okay, I just listened to @JashandeepReehal version of Time on my headphones and I'm not trying to be an ass here, but I know this particular soundtrack like the back of my hand and so I wasn't wrong when I thought this sounds incredibly close to the original. So much so that I decided to compare the two;
> 
> At the top is the original reference track, bottom's JasandeepReehal'-
> 
> ...



I didn't want to say anything when I first heard these, but that was my first immediate thought too. The Time one is clearly just 1:1 the soundtrack. The others sound like Soundtrack with samples layered on top possibly? There are some that are clearly mockups alone too, however. Even with all the samples in the world, this would be near impossible, let alone just a single Sonuscore library. The only part you could match exactly would be to use the same Art Vista piano.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 19, 2022)

gst98 said:


> I didn't want to say anything when I first heard these, but that was my first immediate thought too. The Time one is clearly just 1:1 the soundtrack. The others sound like Soundtrack with samples layered on top. Even with all the samples in the world, this would be near impossible, let alone just a single Sonuscore library. The only part you could match exactly would be to use the same Art Vista piano.


I think this dude got busted. I thought the same thing - just one library?!  What a shame. Unsubscribed.


----------



## ip20 (Jan 19, 2022)

I am not familiar with the originals. What about this one, Portals?


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2022)

This Portals "mockup" is also just samples layered over the original recording.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

D'oh


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Okay, I just listened to @JashandeepReehal's version of Time on my headphones and I'm not trying to be an ass here, but I know this particular soundtrack more often than my wife nags about me not turning on the dishwasher and so I wasn't wrong when I thought this sounds _incredibly _close to the original. So much so that I decided to compare the two;
> 
> At the top is the original reference track (converted FLAC), bottom's JasandeepReehal' (converted MP3 320)-
> 
> ...



Hi. Thankyou for pointing this out. I'll check this out. I was a little doubtful about this. When I did my time arrangement. It was in my old pc. That got fried. I had the render of my Mockup saved in my backup. I think when I was putting my Mockup render over my video. I think I might have mixed it with the original file which was also saved there with the same name. I will delete the Time arrangement from YouTube. Really sorry for this.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Okay, I just listened to @JashandeepReehal's version of Time on my headphones and I'm not trying to be an ass here, but I know this particular soundtrack more often than my wife nags about me not turning on the dishwasher and so I wasn't wrong when I thought this sounds _incredibly _close to the original. So much so that I decided to compare the two;
> 
> At the top is the original reference track (converted FLAC), bottom's JasandeepReehal' (converted MP3 320)-
> 
> ...



Really really thank you for pointing this out. I guess i got mixed with the files while putting it in my video. I made a new post about this. And apologised. I'll delete this video. Thank you and really sorry for this mistake by me


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Blakus said:


> This Portals "mockup" is also just samples layered over the original recording.


No. I assure you. Portals is all samples. There is no original recording over it. The time one, yes I agree, by mistake, added the wrong audio file, i had both saved over same name. The portals one is completely my mockup


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> I think this dude got busted. I thought the same thing - just one library?!  What a shame. Unsubscribed.


You don't have to. It was a honest mistake. I apologise for it. I was not aware of it. Accidentally put the wrong audio file


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I'd be interested in knowing how you added the vibrato to the trumpets (in the Portals mockup). Mine don't do that...


(0:39)


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how you added the vibrato to the trumpets (in the Portals mockup). Mine don't do that...
> 
> 
> (0:39)



I don't think there is any vibrato there. It's just a legato trumplet patch, with a little bit of up and down in the pitch bend. Very very slight. Very very minimal. Almost unnoticeable to create that effect If i did it any more, it was getting out of the orchestra sound.


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> No. I assure you. Portals is all samples. There is no original recording over it. The time one, yes I agree, by mistake, added the wrong audio file, i had both saved over same name. The portals one is completely my mockup


Are you sure you don't want to double-check your project file and change your statement on this? It's not a question of whether it's in there or not, it's a question of whether you're willing to admit it 

I guess I'll have to make a quick video pointing out the obvious evidence if not. Would love to hear your mockup without the recording behind, though!


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Are you sure you don't want to double-check your project file and change your statement on this? It's not a question of whether it's in there or not, it's a question of whether you're willing to admit it


Yes. I am sure about the Portals mockup. Look, of the same thing happened in portals one too, it would also have been only the original recording only. Not layering both. Because my mock-ups before "Truth" were in my old pc. So I made a screen cast video by loading the backup midi in new of and put my old render over the video. So if i had a mix up,it would only have been the original portals recording. No way the two could be layered. It isn't possible. Cause i just put on audio file over my video. So, yes I'm pretty sure that the portals Mockup is mine. I know how much work I put in that one. I know what I did. And I know how it sounds. The TIME one, yes I'll apologise a million times cause even if it was an honest mistake, people will say I was trying to cheat on them and fool everyone. I wasn't. But i will apologise for it again and again if i need to. But for portals, nope. I know it's what I made. I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Yes. I am sure about the Portals mockup. Look, of the same thing happened in portals one too, it would also have been only the original recording only. Not layering both. Because my mock-ups before "Truth" were in my old pc. So I made a screen cast video by loading the backup midi in new of and put my old render over the video. So if i had a mix up,it would only have been the original portals recording. No way the two could be layered. It isn't possible. Cause i just put on audio file over my video. So, yes I'm pretty sure that the portals Mockup is mine. I know how much work I put in that one. I know what I did. And I know how it sounds. The TIME one, yes I'll apologise a million times cause even if it was an honest mistake, people will say I was trying to cheat on them and fool everyone. I wasn't. But i will apologise for it again and again if i need to. But for portals, nope. I know it's what I made. I'm pretty sure of that.


look... we can hear elements of the recording underneath the mockup. it's subtle, but it's there.
Maybe you had the audio as a reference track in there and it wasn't muted or is sending through a plugin or something?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> look... we can hear elements of the recording underneath the mockup. it's subtle, but it's there.
> Maybe you had the audio as a reference track in there and it wasn't muted or is sending through a plugin or something?


As far as I can Remember, i specifically deleted the original reference track. I used it to create the tempo tracks for my mockup. After that I did Delete the audio from my daw. For listening to it as a reference, i had it in my phone on earphones. Not in my session


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Yes. I am sure about the Portals mockup. Look, of the same thing happened in portals one too, it would also have been only the original recording only. Not layering both. Because my mock-ups before "Truth" were in my old pc. So I made a screen cast video by loading the backup midi in new of and put my old render over the video. So if i had a mix up,it would only have been the original portals recording. No way the two could be layered. It isn't possible. Cause i just put on audio file over my video. So, yes I'm pretty sure that the portals Mockup is mine. I know how much work I put in that one. I know what I did. And I know how it sounds. The TIME one, yes I'll apologise a million times cause even if it was an honest mistake, people will say I was trying to cheat on them and fool everyone. I wasn't. But i will apologise for it again and again if i need to. But for portals, nope. I know it's what I made. I'm pretty sure of that.


I didn't really wanna have to do this, as I figured it was quite obvious - buuut I had some time to kill this afternoon  . I will remove it after you change post titles to reflect reality.

*REMOVED VIDEO - point was made*


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, i've tried to isolate the trumpet vibrato I mentioned earlier to illustrate the point. Have a listen.

View attachment Portals Trumpet Vibrato Comparison.mp3


First you hear the original, then yours, then the original again, then yours again.
The 2nd time they play, it is just the right channel (makes the trumpet clearer).
I also reduced the hits/booms as they were getting in the way....

So... yeah. they're "pretty close". Almost like the original is there just with some extra samples layered on top, as Blakus suggests.

And because gifs are fun:






EDIT: Wow... didn't realise you were about to get double-teamed here. Sorry.


----------



## kenose (Jan 19, 2022)

Well then. That helps explain why I thought something about this sounded really weird and cloudy when I listened yesterday. I was confused about some of the positive comments, so I went and listened to the original Portals recording. I remember thinking the overall balance of the mix was kind of close, but had none of the bite and clarity of the original.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Blakus said:


> I didn't really wanna have to do this, as I figured it was quite obvious - buuut I had some time to kill this afternoon  . I will remove it after you change post titles to reflect reality.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6roegc0sf3z88og/Staypuft2.mp4?dl=0


Look. I appreciate you doing this. You guys are much more older than me. I'm just a kid. Your more experienced and better than me at these things. I don't want to argue with you guys I respect you. But the portals arrangement is my own only. No original recording there. I put a lot of hard work in it. Spent months trying to get it to sound close to the original. I did best i could. But now you doing this is just not right. I did not put the original recording over it. No matter how much you say. I accepted my mistake in the time arrangement. But there's no way I hell this happened in Portals. I know what I worked on. Okay?


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Look. I appreciate you doing this. You guys are much more older than me. I'm just a kid. Your more experienced and better than me at these things. I don't want to argue with you guys I respect you. But the portals arrangement is my own only. No original recording there. I put a lot of hard work in it. Spent months trying to get it to sound close to the original. I did best i could. But now you doing this is just not right. I did not put the original recording over it. No matter how much you say. I accepted my mistake in the time arrangement. But there's no way I hell this happened in Portals. I know what I worked on. Okay?


Ah bummer, I was hoping you'd admit the mistake, oh well. All the best I guess...
It's a shame, I actually kinda like what you were aiming for with extra bass and width with the sample layers. However, you won't get far in this industry with dishonesty and not owning up to your mistakes. We all screw up sometimes.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Ah bummer, I was hoping you'd admit the mistake, oh well. All the best I guess...


I'd admit the mistake if there was anything to admit. Look, sir. Writing film music is my dream. Music is the only thing I'm good at and all I want in life is to write music for films. Doing these Mockups is the first step I did for trying to learn more about this field. Now why would I intentionally fool everyone with the very first thing I do to pursue my dream. That is not what I was taught. If there was anything to admit, i will come out and admit openly of i did a mistake. I created a separate thread in the forum to Apologise for what happen in my time arrangement. Cause that was what should be done. it was fair. I needed to Apologise. But for this, I know it sounds close to the original. Because I made it sound close. I did the work. And now just because of that time arrangement mix up, you doing this just breaks my heart. I don't wanna be the guy here who everyone hates for a mistake he never did. I didn't fool any of you. I love this community. It's a place I love coming to cause. I Don't have a lot of musician friends. So, sir. Please don't do this. If i committed a mistake, i will tell you about it.


----------



## legacy (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> I'd admit the mistake if there was anything to admit. Look, sir. Writing film music is my dream. Music is the only thing I'm good at and all I want in life is to write music for films. Doing these Mockups is the first step I did for trying to learn more about this field. Now why would I intentionally fool everyone with the very first thing I do to pursue my dream. That is not what I was taught. If there was anything to admit, i will come out and admit openly of i did a mistake. I created a separate thread in the forum to Apologise for what happen in my time arrangement. Cause that was what should be done. it was fair. I needed to Apologise. But for this, I know it sounds close to the original. Because I made it sound close. I did the work. And now just because of that time arrangement mix up, you doing this just breaks my heart. I don't wanna be the guy here who everyone hates for a mistake he never did. I didn't fool any of you. I love this community. It's a place I love coming to cause. I Don't have a lot of musician friends. So, sir. Please don't do this. If i committed a mistake, i will tell you about it.


If you really are sure of your conviction, the best thing you can do is post the stems.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 19, 2022)

The trumpets are really beautifully far back in the original Abbey Road recording, aren't they?  I truly believe we will only get "that" sound when the AR orchestra comes out. Right now you can make do with a really distant mix of something like Caspian or SSB... it's not 100% the same though.

You can also hear the live orchestra is tuning together beautifully. Another thing samples struggle with. Often we can turn up CC1 and velocity and add layers of percussion to try to get that "epic" sound when really it's just that everyone is vibing together in this nice huge room playing beautifully on pitch. Especially those trombones!!!

And then at 1:42 in the recording, there's the 2-note staccato gestures but the live players are clearly performing them as "DUN dun," making clear where the downbeat is... something that samples often can't do quite convincingly just by turning up the velocity of the first note.

That plus, you know... the obvious live choir... so yeah there are _a few_ giveaways


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

legacyfilm said:


> If you really are sure of your conviction, the best thing you can do is post the stems.


Like I said earlier. It was my old pc. The stems. Right now i have the midi file and the render. You're welcome to have it


----------



## legacy (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Like I said earlier. It was my old pc. The stems. Right now i have the midi file and the render. You're welcome to have it


My friend, I do not. I am not really bothered either way. I only speak on your behalf.


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jan 19, 2022)

@JashandeepReehal Do you have the project file for your latest "One Day" mockup from Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## liquidlino (Jan 19, 2022)

Loving this thread. Just one thing to caution, go easy on the fella. There's a real human the other end of this, and who knows what mental state he's in. Everything civil so far, but you know .. there's no money at stake, no laws broken (other than maybe copyright). Anyway, where's my popcorn...


----------



## legacy (Jan 19, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Loving this thread. Just one thing to caution, go easy on the fella. There's a real human the other end of this, and who knows what mental state he's in. Everything civil so far, but you know .. there's no money at stake, no laws broken (other than maybe copyright). Anyway, where's my popcorn...


Absolutely


----------



## NoamL (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Cardon said:


> The waveform at the beginning of the original track alongside the waveform at the beginning of your mockup looks very similar, I think.
> 
> And here are the two waveforms overlayed next to each other (the original seems to be reduced exactly -12dB in the mockup mix compared to the loudness of the original, that's the adjustment needed to match their vertical scale)


It's really not fair when there are some mockup artists who have access to HZ's private room tone libraries!

Jashandeep, to be real, there are people on this forum who can give you such amazing feedback and help you grow to reach new levels of music production ability, but those are also the same people who quickly heard this was faked and are not going to be buffalo'd by your insistence. Why not post one of your own compositions?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 19, 2022)

Paul Cardon said:


> @JashandeepReehal Do you have the project file for your latest "One Day" mockup from Pirates of the Caribbean? Because I might have some bad news for you...





NoamL said:


> It's really not fair when there are some mockup artists who have access to HZ's private room tone libraries!
> 
> Jashandeep, to be real, there are people on this forum who can give you such amazing feedback and help you grow to reach new levels of music production ability, but those are also the same people who quickly heard this was faked and are not going to be buffalo'd by your insistence. Why not post one of your own compositions?


I will start posting my own compositions too in a while. I was a little shy of putting my own music out there. But yeah, i love this place. It's great to get feedback. I will definitely start posting originals here too


----------



## Blakus (Jan 19, 2022)

Looking forward to hearing the originals, dude!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jan 19, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> It's great to get feedback.


It's not "feedback." It's you getting called out for bullshit, and felony copyright violation that hopefully will get you banned from posting here ever again.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm ... gonna go ahead and close the thread now.


----------

